# [gelöst] libsndfile kompiliert nicht

## Schinkencroissant

Halli, Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich nur meine Webcam zum Laufen bringen, dabei sind mir ein paar ältere Pakete aufgefallen und das Problem, dass ich zu Beginn KDE 4.3 mit Hilfe der packages.keywords installiert habe und es mittlerweile stabilere Versionen von einigen Paketen gibt. Also wollte ich "world" upgraden unter entsprechender Reduzierung meiner Schlüsselwörter. Jetzt steht ich vor dem Problem, dass libsndfile nicht kompiliert:

```
/bin/grep: /usr/lib64/libogg.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libogg.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib64/libogg.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libsndfile.la] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2775:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21/temp/environment'.

 *
```

Dazu habe ich auch bereits einen Bugreport gefunden, in diesem heißt es allerdings, dass einige erweiterte CFLAGS Schuld waren, daraufhin habe ich meine mal geändert, sodass es laut diesem Report laufen müsste, tut es jedoch leider nicht.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar,

schönen Sonntag Abend,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Es handelt sich um die aktuell stabile Version aus Portage, also Version 1.0.21

----------

## Josef.95

Wurde evtl. 

```
* This version of libogg has stopped installing .la files. This may

* cause compilation failures in other packages. To fix this problem,

* install dev-util/lafilefixer and run:

* lafilefixer --justfixit

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

* Messages for package media-libs/libogg-1.1.4
```

übersehen bzw nicht befolgt?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

die anderen Sachen sind (bis auf die Webcam, bei der es aber kein Problem von aktuellen Paketen war) eigentlich schon alle erledigt gewesen. Das mit dem lafilefixer habe ich wohl übersehen, wo kam das denn?

Auf jeden Fall hat danach alles kompiliert. Nur musste ich mehrfach neustarten, bis wieder alles funktioniert hat. Keine Ahnung warum.

Vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> die anderen Sachen sind (bis auf die Webcam, bei der es aber kein Problem von aktuellen Paketen war) eigentlich schon alle erledigt gewesen.

 Problem ist, dass das hier kein Mensch riechen kann, sobald du deine Infos hast hört man nichts mehr von dir, auch wurde der Thread nicht zum Abschluss gebracht,

 :Idea:   evtl. auch mal ein [Solved] vor den Titel setzen... 

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Das mit dem lafilefixer habe ich wohl übersehen, wo kam das denn?

 

 *emerge bzw elog wrote:*   

> * Messages for package media-libs/libogg-1.1.4

 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

tut mir Leid, normalerweise melde ich mich immer, wenn mein Problem gelöst ist, nochmal im entsprechenden Thread und bedanke mich für die Hilfe, wie auch hier eben geschehen. Bei der Sache mit PulseAudio war es nunmal so, dass sich das Problem zwar aufgelöst hatte, ich das aber nur am Rande, neben der eigentlichen Aktualisierung, gemacht habe und dann durch die doch etwas ärgerlicheren Kompilierfehler, die dann doch ein eindeutig größeres Problem dargestellt haben, einfach nicht mehr an das Problem gedacht habe.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich ohne dieses Forum wahrscheinlich schon lange aufgegeben hätte und weiß, dass ich immer mal wieder auf die Hilfe von Euch angewiesen bin. Manchmal sind es nur die falschen Suchbegriffe, mal ist es ein halb zerschossenes System, von daher und auch, weil man mir hier selbst mit im Nachhinein peinlichen Anfängerfehlern immer sehr entgegenkommend und freundlich begegnet, will ich sicher keinen Zeit vom Zaun brechen, ich denke, es ist aber sicher auch verständlich, dass ich ein pauschales "sobald du deine Infos hast hört man nichts mehr von dir" nicht unkommentiert lassen will. Zur Verdeutlichung kann ich mir gerne angewöhnen, die gelösten Probleme im entsprechenden Thread auch als solche zu kennzeichnen, aber, dass ich nicht von mir hören lasse, wenn ein Problem gelöst ist, das möchte ich doch weit von mir weisen.

Vielen Dank, wie bereits erwähnt, auch wieder für die Hilfe mit diesem Problem und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry für den etwas herben Wink, gestern war einfach nicht mein Tag...,

ich hätte wohl mal besser komplett den Mund gehalten!

Nichts für ungut!

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Kein Problem, Deine Hilfe ist dafür ja meisten umso besser ;-)

----------

